# Dapol Kitmaster's and Pancake Motors!



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

So Dapol has a few Kitmaster Locomotives still for sale. I also found a source (my secret) that sells Pancake Motor Trucks like the old Bachmann E60 Amtrak locomotives. Is it possible to fit/cram these into the following locomotives from the range:

http://dapol.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=C0&limit=100&product_id=585 - The BR Standard 4MT 2-6-0 (Tender Drive).

http://dapol.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=C0&limit=100&product_id=582 - The BR Standard 9F 2-10-0 (Tender Drive).

http://dapol.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=C0&limit=100&product_id=511 - The BR DP1 "Deltic" Diesel (single and or twin motor).

And finally...

http://dapol.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=C0&limit=100&product_id=581 - The Southern Railway "Battle of Britain" class "Biggin Hill" or any of it's other fleetmates.

The other members of the range I have other designs for, but these pancake motor trucks seem to be the ticket for many projects. Is it possible for these though? -


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

If the intention is to have a bit of enjoyment building something, then go for it, the Dapol kits are OK and will give a reasonable result, though they are very dated in their details, such as moulded handrails etc, however if the idea is to end up with a decent working model, then I would suggest that it will be a lot of work (presumably you would be changing the plastic driving wheels on the tender drive locos?) for a less than perfect result - good RTR models of all these locos are available from Bachmann and Hornby and would probably be a more cost effective solution.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, the E60 six-axle pancake motor trucks are about $10 each, and the kits aren't too expensive. The idea was to mount the tender body over the motor trucks, or in the Deltic's case, replace the dummy trucks with the Pancake Motors, and maybe replace the truck frame sides.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

That should work ok providing it all fits, but in the case of the steam locos, you would then have plastic drivers and rods on the loco, which are not going to last too long when running.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I have an old trick that saved the tender of my Barnstaple: a wheel on the last wheel-set shattered in an accident not long after I purchased the Triang/Werrn model. I took the wheel bits, super-glued them back together, and filled in and reinforced the wheel with aluminum foil ("Reynolds Wrap", a model railroader's best friend!). So I might be able to get away with that and some Testor's model paint to shore up the models.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok, well good luck and please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

A better bet would be to get a small enough motor from NWSl that would fit and the needed gears to make it all work. I would recommend ditching the aluminum foil and using something more along the lines of sheet brass and cutting it to fit onto the wheels.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

gc53dfgc said:


> A better bet would be to get a small enough motor from NWSl that would fit and the needed gears to make it all work.


You would still have the issue of plastic frames etc. There are etched brass kits available to build chassis for these kits but you will rapidly get to the stage where you are paying more to build something which will end up being an inferior end product compared to the RTR offerings.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

There are brass frames? Could you send me the link D1566? I may be interested in this path just in case.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

As requested;

http://www.cometmodels.co.uk/modules/viewcatpic.php/2/956

http://www.cometmodels.co.uk/modules/viewcatpic.php/2/955

http://www.cometmodels.co.uk/


----------

